# Thera Band Gold vs. Natural Latex. Speed tests!



## torsten

Hello!

Flatband sent me a few big sheets of Natural Latex as a gift quite a while ago.
It was interesting to see, how fast a band from the .03 inch thick latex shoots - in comparison to the TBG band with nearly the same thickness.
I cut out 4 bands (2 short and 2 albatross bands) with 2 exactly the same measurements of both materials and sent a few 11,3mm and 10,0mm steelies over the chrony!
Interesting results: the Latex is faster!
How much? Look here














Thanks for the latex, Gary!!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## RedRubber

Very Interesting, who handles natural latex?


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks for the great vid Torsten.


----------



## NaturalFork

Excellent information!


----------



## Wingshooter

RedRubber said:


> Very Interesting, who handles natural latex?


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the test ... Very interesting.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## NightKnight

Thanks for posting that Torsten!


----------



## Bill Hays

Your findings of 3-5% speed difference is exactly in line with my tests as well. When I tested it using a slingrifle, so the draw was exactly the same as well, the .03 natural color latex shot about 10 fps faster than the Gold Theraband.


----------



## ZDP-189

I have a bunch of natural latex, but I prefer TBG for other reasons. But yes, if I was trying to build a velocity machine, I'd go for latex.


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks Wingshooter.

RR


----------



## timdix

A slick video,bravo T! 
It confirms my findings of about a 5% difference.
The tex latex also outlasts TB by a small but hard to quantify amount. It seems to tear more gradually than TB. 
Tex latex i suspect is marginally thicker. 
If I could I wouldn't use anything else,if only Tex still shipped OS!


----------



## -SRS-45-

Great vid thanks.

What about the life difference though, anyone have any info on that?

.... (posted the same time as timdix post, cheers bud)

... anyone else have any opinions on life difference
Jim


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Similar to the results that I got, but it also depends on the manufacturing run as the both rubbers vary from one production run to the next. It also depends on how fresh the rubber is. Both will make excellent band sets. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker

I have been using .040 latex tapered from 3/4" to 1/2" and have fallen in love.


----------



## GreyOwl

Thanks for sharing your chrony results Torsten.

I've got the same results between TBGold and Latex with full Butterfly.

I prefer to shoot 0.3inch with 9.2 or 12mm steel balls.
I prefer to shoot 0.2inch with 8 or 9.2mm steel balls.

I'm more accurate with Latex bands, either 0.2inch or 0.3inch


ZDP-189 said:


> Great vid thanks.
> 
> What about the life difference though, anyone have any info on that?
> 
> .... (posted the same time as timdix post, cheers bud)
> 
> ... anyone else have any opinions on life difference
> Jim


I noticed that Latex sometimes lasts a bit more, and when I shoot heavier balls.


----------



## torsten

I can`t say what last longer `cause I start to shoot such latex bands since a few weeks only -. and I don`t shoot the golden TB since more than 1 year....

The speed difference: 5% more speed means 10% more energy - maybe interesting for slingshot hunters.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## chicagopsych

Hey Tex, can you tell us how these compare to the stock bands that come on the Saunders Falcon2? I have one and it easily my strongest slingshot based on the damage it does to my targets.


----------



## torsten

Now, after a couple of weeks shooting this stuff, I would say that the latex last a bit longer than TBG. Especially in the "high speed" area - with more tapered bands.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Well my bands shoot faster than Saunders bands, but don't last as long. Mine also have a top Grain boot leather single pocket pouch instead of a double pocket plastic pouch. The gold Thera-Band will last a little longer when left out in the open because it has a small amount of color and UV protection. Also don't use the gold Thera-band on Saunders as it is harder and some batches will damage fork tips. It is hard to get a good comparison between the two rubbers because of the differences in batches in thickness in both products. All other things being the same pure fresh latex will outperform all compounds, but Thera-Band comes the closest to it. I believe that Torsten has made a good comparison. Thera-Band is also made my Hygenic for rehabilitation purposes. Torsten is a fine shooter and does a lot for the sport. He will be the first to tell you that the faster you shoot, the shorter the band life. -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork

Pure latex seems to have a smoother draw too. Anyone else think that too?


----------



## torsten

NaturalFork said:


> ... He will be the first to tell you that the faster you shoot, the shorter the band life. -- Tex


That`s sad, but it is true!
(And for me: the faster the shot, the more fun







)

Regards
Torsten


----------



## newconvert

Dayhiker said:


> I have been using .040 latex tapered from 3/4" to 1/2" and have fallen in love.


i have wondered about the .04 latex, i am interested also, the supply house is not far from me. whats your take?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The thicker the latex, the slower it shoots, but the longer it last. It all a compromise! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert

Tex-Shooter said:


> The thicker the latex, the slower it shoots, but the longer it last. It all a compromise! -- Tex


answers my questions, thanksTex


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

so what about band life


----------



## Flatband

Some good testing there Torsten! Nice work Bud! It is all about elongation,gauge,rubber type, temperature,air bubbles,voids,too much filler material, not enough,freshness of elastomer,cut ,pouch size-there are so many variables with rubber testing and their lasting qualities.I can be shooting a thin gauge very fast and still have it last longer then a thicker set. On average though,thicker lasts longer-thinner shoots faster. I personally like the thinner stuff. I'm shooting a .020" gauge-less strength needed on the draw and very good speed too. I also think that Hygenic has the best stuff out there and I have tested latex from India, Malaysia,Indonesia. Not that their stuff is fresher ( don't get much fresher then Malaysia !) but there finishing process and quality control are at a higher standard then some of the other sources. Would love to work there-WHAT A DISCOUNT!!!! BANDS FOR LIFE!!!! Flatband


----------



## torsten

XxDollarBillxX said:


> so what about band life


I noticed that the latex lasts a bit longer than the TBG, a few other shooters here in Europe found the same. Well, others say that TBG lasts longer...
All in all it seems that there is not THAT big difference regarding the bandlife. And latex is a product with noticable differences in the quality...

The only thing what I can surely say is what I found out and have shown in the video: the higher speed of the natural latex.

Regards
Torsten


----------

